# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Projet de cambriolage de zombie

## Nonok

Beaucoup de gens connaissent le malheur de perdre le fruit de leur travail. C'est le cas par exemple des courtiers en Bourse amateurs et des tête-en-l'air qui ne pensent pas à enregistrer leurs documents d'importance capitale. En revanche, peu de personnes ont eu à expériencer un tel problème deux fois de suite lors du développement d'un jeu.
 En effet, les développeurs de *Project Zomboid* sont connus pour bénéficier d'une malchance tenace. Après avoir enchaîné les problèmes depuis le piratage de leur code-source, les indépendants bossant à la finalisation du jeu se sont fait dérober leurs ordinateurs lors du cambriolage de leur appartement.
 Le seul problème, c'est que le code-source mis à jour de *Project Zomboid* se trouvait dessus et que pour couronner le tout, ces machines hébergeaient la seule et unique copie du projet fonctionnel. Un gros retour en arrière est donc prévu car en l'absence de cette update, tout est à refaire depuis la version précédente. 
 Visiblement très enchantés par la nouvelle, les joueurs ayant acheté le titre, déjà excédés par les retards en série, ont laissé exploser leur joie sur Twitter dans un flot d'insultes et de critiques. Certains fans vont même jusqu'à supposer que ce vol a servi de pretexte dans le but d'offrir du temps supplémentaire à l'équipe afin de finir leur update, arguant l'amateurisme qui a poussé les développeurs à ne pas enregistrer de copie de sauvegarde sur un support externe.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Zeppo

À ce que j'avais lu, ils avaient bien des copies en fait.
Sur des disques durs externes qui ont aussi été volés...

Enfin, c'est la lose pour eux. C'est con car leur jeu me semble vraiment prometteur.

----------


## Nonok

Il semblerait que la version la plus avancée se trouvait sur leurs ordis.

"_Project Zomboid was regularly backed up from machine to machine, but rarely – sadly and infuriatingly – externally. We have lost an awful lot of work. Mash and Binky don’t even know this has happened yet_"

(Je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai fait une faute d'orthographe à "enchantés", mince)

----------


## Ketham

Ce qui est encore plus con c'est que les devs ont manqués complètement de classe en allant jusqu'à dire "que oui ils n'étaient pas professionnels et que si ça plaisait pas aux gens qui avaient payés, ben ils pouvaient aller commencer à sucer des queues de cheval". Et ça c'est pas cool, les gars.

http://theindiestone.com/binky/2011/...sm-and-indies/

----------


## DarkHope

C'est quand même énorme... C'est leur gagne pain, à leur place j'aurais fait ouat mille backups sur des disques durs externes, DVD, CD et disquettes que j'aurais planqué un tant soit peu...

----------


## Anonyme1023

D'un coté, combien y'avait-il de chance qu'ils se fassent cambrioler ? Sérieusement ? C'est ça qui me fais rire, ils se sont fais cambriolé et ont leur en met plein la gueule !
Si c'était un des PC qui avait pris feu ou rendu l'âme, là, c'est normal que ça gueule, mais quand même...

Sinon, ils avaient un backup sur un serveur externe si j'ai bien compris, donc ils repartent avec une version plus "récente" que la dernière maj, mais plus vieille que celle qu'ils avaient sur leurs postes...

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

et le cloud c'est du mou pour le chat?
Backblaze par exemple. 5€ par mois o_O

----------


## SetaSensei

Dur ... Je ne peux que compatir.

Pour les leçons données sur les sauvegardes, je ne doute pas qu'ils avaient un svn ou toute autre solution de sauvegarde des sources (gratuites je précise), simplement le serveur était dans les mêmes locaux. Comme dans 90% des sociétés j'ai envie de dire. Question de "sécurité" des sources.
Et oui, sauvegarder sur une machine distante = augmenter les risques de leak.
Et puis c'est une petite équipe si j'ai bien compris, je les voit mal mettre un budget quelconque dans un service de backup.

Pour info presque 50% des projets sur lesquels j'ai bossés n'avaient pas de système de backup [performants / utiles] et tous étaient sauvegardés en local. Et je n'ai pas bossé que pour des petites boîtes.

----------


## Seboss

Quelle bande de baltringues. Github, Bitbucket, ou même un foutu Dropbox... y'a 150 000 solutions de Version Control ou de backup en ligne.
J'ai du mal à croire qu'on puisse être assez imaginatif, intelligent et talentueux pour pondre un Zomboid, et à la fois trop con pour faire un backup correct.

---------- Post added at 17h51 ---------- Previous post was at 17h31 ----------




> Pour les leçons données sur les sauvegardes, je ne doute pas qu'ils avaient un svn ou toute autre solution de sauvegarde des sources (gratuites je précise), simplement le serveur était dans les mêmes locaux. Comme dans 90% des sociétés j'ai envie de dire. Question de "sécurité" des sources.


Pas dans mon expérience. La tendance serait plutôt de stocker ses sources sur un site géographiquement éloigné pour limiter ce genre de risques. En prenant ses précautions, le réseau est bien plus sécurisé que ne le sera n'importe quelle porte ou fenêtre.

----------


## Yo-gourt

En même temps les solutions externes sont elles sécurisées? Je ne pense pas qu'une boîte qui a peur qu'on lui vole du code le balance sur des serveurs externes...ok on crypte tout ça...mais si on fait des modifs quotidiennes ça commence à devenir lourd pour une petite structure.

----------


## Akajouman

Et sur une clé USB cachay dans un coffre ou un tiroir ou une armoire à pharmacie, c'est pas compliquay.  :tired:

----------


## Kolik

Je viens de me taper le post qu'indique Ketham ( http://theindiestone.com/binky/2011/...sm-and-indies/). Eh bien, ça pique pas mal les yeux ! A priori ils ont vraiment eu une réaction humaine aux insultes, malheureusement, c'était vis-a-vis d'acheteurs, de gens qui ont payé pour la beta... Ca me semble vraiment mal barré vu la tournure que ça prend, ils se sont mis le plus gros de leur communauté à dos et continuent sur leurs positions. Ca sent le sapin toute cette histoire...

----------


## Orhin

En même temps je suis désolé mais faut être vraiment être le dernier des baltringues pour insulter une équipe de dev qui vient de perdre une partie de ses travaux. Surtout quand on connait les crasses qu'ils ont eu précédemment.

----------


## gros_bidule

C'est juste la version informatique du "mais non maître, j'vous jure, c'est mon chien il a mangé mes devoirs".
Pathétique. Ces mecs n'ont absolument aucune excuse, faut pas déconner.

----------


## Kolik

Je ne dis pas le contraire, mais répondre aux insultes par d'autres insultes, ça ne marche jamais. Surtout entre vendeur et acheteur (ce qui est le cas ici quoiqu'on en dise). Mais je ne défends personne, je rapporte juste ce que j'ai lu et mes impressions à la suite de cette lecture.

----------


## Orhin

@gros_bidule :
Et alors ? Ca donne le droit à la communauté de les insulter en nonobstant tout le taf qu'ils ont accomplis précédemment ?
Oui c'est une erreur de débutant, oui elle n'aurait pas du être commise. Mais les mecs se sentent surement déjà assez mal comme ça sans que les joueurs en rajoute une couche.  ::|: 

@Kolik : ah je ne dis pas le contraire, ils n'auraient pas du réagir comme ça de leur côté. Mais ça n'excuse pas l’attitude détestable d'une partie des joueurs.

----------


## Azerty

Ils sont pas très futés non plus chez indiestone, fermer les commentaires sur un article de blog, çà prend 6sec ; évidement qu'ils allaient se faire pourrir, c'est internet.
Là, à part passer pour une bande de connards incompétents ...

----------


## Shurin

C'est vraiment dommage, j'avais bien envie de passer le cap et de payer 5€ pour voir comment ça avait évolué en 3mois mais là, ça me donne plus trop envie si on ne peut même pas être sur qu'ils assurent le coup.

----------


## Kolik

@Orhin: ben oui, je suis d'accord avec toi. Mais va voir le post susdit, je suis pas si sur qu'il se sentent mal les mecs. J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont dépassé ce stade. Je veux pas faire de résumé ici mais par exemple:

_



			
				Garrett Said On 17-10-2011

I was thinking about buying this game, but your unprofessionalism, excuses, and justification for it are reason enough not to support you.

From Reddit:

“–CaptainBinky: F*ck you. And I mean that sincerely.
-Nocorras: It would help if you would stop making yourself look like an idiot every time you post. Maybe it comes natural though.
–CaptainBinky: F*ck you.
-Nocorras: There we go again. I can’t believe people actually gave you money and you don’t have the presence of mind to back up your code multiple times. At this point it’s hilarious, keep it up.
–CaptainBinky: F*ck you.
-Nocorras: Good god you’re a moron. I hope this will teach you an important lesson, but you STILL haven’t seemed to understand.
Any hopes you had are now gone. No one is going to give a rat’s ass about you after you insult the main people giving you money.
Good luck with the crash and burn, you need help, seriously.”

Screw it, I’m not buying your shitty game. I’m investing somewhere else like Minecraft where the devs don’t insult your customers. You’re right, I will be spending my money elsewhere. And while I’m at it, I will be giving your company poor reviews on every site I can find so that everyone knows what you guys think about your own community.
			
		

_

C'était un échange typique. CaptainBinky est un des devs... (c'est moi qui ai mis les étoiles, pas lui).

----------


## M0zArT

Et comme dit ici, oui c'est largement plus sécurisé de sauvegarder ses données sur un serveur géographiquement éloigné de l'endroit ou vous bosser. Car, de une : il y a environ 0,00001% de chance que ce genre de jeu soit leaké. De deux : car à mon avis, les voleurs n'ont rien à voir avec l'entreprise ou le développement de ce jeu, et c'est un coup de malchance que ça tombe sur eux.

Donc, non ils n'ont aucune excuse pour ce genre d'erreur. C'est un peu comme dire à un pompier : "Eh non mais attend mec, faut éteindre le feu avec de l'alcool à 90° mais avec de l'eau !", c'est un peu la base quoi, même pour une team qui se veut indie...

----------


## OpiniatreA30ans

C'est ce qui arrive quand on fait rentrer son dealer chez soi.

----------


## True Duke U

ça fait plaisir à lire tous ces petits messages d'amour ...
Quand une grosse production accuse du retard parce que "c'est comme ça et si t'es pas content c'est la même", on râle un peu pour la forme et on prend son mal en patience. Par contre, si c'est un p'tit studio indie qui fait une erreur, on sort les fusils et on tire jusqu'à plus d'munit.
Les plus pénalisés dans l'affaire c'est eux tout de même ... donc bon, se porter en donneur de leçon limite condescendant (enfin descendant, je sais pas ...), ça me paraît un peu déplacé.
Ils se sont excusés (après, ils ne peuvent pas faire de miracle) et ont promis de rajouter des fonctionnalités qui n'étaient pas prévues à la base. Bordel, pour 6$, est-ce que ça vaut vraiment le coup d'aller les insulter ?! D'autant plus qu'ils ne sont pas perdus.

----------


## mohal

Non mais c'est quoi ces réactions de m**** des gens ! Bon c'est vrai que c'est pas très futé de la part du studio de pas avoir fait de sauvegarde externe. Mais on croirait qu'ils ont perdu toutes leurs économies !
Bordel c'est que 5€ qu'ils ont perdu.... C'est même pas le prix d'un paquet de clope quoi...
Et encore le projet n'est pas arrêté, c'est seulement un retard...
Après comment voulez vous que les devs soit motivés...

----------


## pneuquibrule

_"Les cons, ça ose tout__. C'est d'ailleurs à ça_ _qu'on les reconnaît."_

Bon sinon un peu de compassion, empathie et tout le tintouin, ça fait du bien de temps en temps... Les erreurs, c'est courant, le talent un peu moins...

----------


## Tigreuh

> Non mais c'est quoi ces réactions de m**** des gens ! Bon c'est vrai que c'est pas très futé de la part du studio de pas avoir fait de sauvegarde externe. Mais on croirait qu'ils ont perdu toutes leurs économies !
> Bordel c'est que 5€ qu'ils ont perdu.... C'est même pas le prix d'un paquet de clope quoi...
> Et encore le projet n'est pas arrêté, c'est seulement un retard...
> Après comment voulez vous que les devs soit motivés...


C'est pas une question d'argent, mais de professionnalisme!
Surtout que ce n'est pas le premier problème du genre autour de ce jeu.

Et l'attitude des développeurs est lamentable, quand tu fais une gourde comme ça, tu fais profil bas, tu fermes ta gueule, tu compenses autant que tu peux les pertes pour tes clients, tu dis pas grosso modo "shit happens deal with it".

Moi je trouve ça honteux, je n'achèterais jamais leur jeu alors qu'il m'intéressait parce que j'aurais l'impression de donner des thunes à des gens qui me crachent à la gueule.

----------


## Yo-gourt

Et tu achèteras pas Battlefield 3 alors ou tout autre jeu AAA  :;): 
Question crachat à la gueule...

----------


## Pejeeha

Les posts  sur les blogs de Lemmy et Binky, un jeu fait par des Télétubbies fallait être naïf quand même, sont assez hallucinant de bêtise et annonce clairement la couleur.

A propos s'il y a moyen de récupérer le listing mail des clients de cette bande de margoulins, j'ai tout un stock de boites a chaussure vides a écouler, 50€ la boite, je leur filerais les chaussures quand j'aurais fini de les coudre.

----------


## MrPapillon

> Quand une grosse production accuse du retard parce que "c'est comme ça et si t'es pas content c'est la même", on râle un peu pour la forme et on prend son mal en patience.


La différence, c'est que le retard sur une grosse prod c'est souvent pas un problème d'incompétence, mais un problème de masse de travail qui déborde à cause de délais sous-estimés pour des raisons X. Dans ces périodes, les devs n'oublient pas de faire des backups mais bossent comme des maboules pour rentrer dans les temps.




> Et tu achèteras pas Battlefield 3 alors ou tout autre jeu AAA. Question crachat à la gueule...


Qui te crache à la gueule ?... les devs ou l'éditeur ? Un titre AAA ça veut dire exactement ce que ça veut dire, c'est à dire un projet à très faible risque et à gros potentiel. Un projet à très faible risque est un projet qui doit se vendre et pour ça faut un minimum de qualité et arrondir les angles. Quand tu fais un truc à 100 millions comme GTA, tu dois vendre sinon le retour de feu risque de poser problème. Je vois pas le crachat à la gueule là moi, juste des objectifs pas toujours compatibles avec ce que voudrait le client.

----------


## exarkun

On peut tirer plusieurs leçons de cette news.

D'abord les joueurs ont acheté une licence pour un produit pas terminé, c'est un risque non négligeable quant il s'agit d'une petite boîte de dev, reste à voir si le client a signé un contrat qui engage ou non la société à finir son produit (est ce une société - SARL  à la base? Y a t il eu dépôt du nom de la boîte etc...). 

Après à ce que j'ai rapidement lu sur Internet le prix n'était que de 6€ à la base, ce n'est pas énorme non plus, peut être pour un étudiant ou un chômeur si .

Enfin, je pense que quand on commence a monter son entreprise, il faut tout prendre en compte : les enjeux , les moyens, la structure etc... mais aussi les risques et ça beaucoup de petites entreprises n'établissent pas de plan PCA (plan de continuité d'activité) parce qu'elles ne savent pas ou bien parce qu'elles jugent cela négligeable. Pourtant c'est quelque chose de très important.

----------


## Graveen

La sauvegarde distante, c'est comme pour 50% des PMEs françaises. Aprés, faut savoir être humble quand on a fait une connerie - la gestion de la communauté montre clairement un burn out.

----------


## DarkHope

> On peut tirer plusieurs leçons de cette news.
> 
> D'abord les joueurs ont acheté une licence pour un produit pas terminé, c'est un risque non négligeable quant il s'agit d'une petite boîte de dev, reste à voir si le client a signé un contrat qui engage ou non la société à finir son produit (est ce une société - SARL  à la base? Y a t il eu dépôt du nom de la boîte etc...). 
> 
> Après à ce que j'ai rapidement lu sur Internet le prix n'était que de 6€ à la base, ce n'est pas énorme non plus, peut être pour un étudiant ou un chômeur si .
> 
> Enfin, je pense que quand on commence a monter son entreprise, il faut tout prendre en compte : les enjeux , les moyens, la structure etc... mais aussi les risques et ça beaucoup de petites entreprises n'établissent pas de plan PCA (plan de continuité d'activité) parce qu'elles ne savent pas ou bien parce qu'elles jugent cela négligeable. Pourtant c'est quelque chose de très important.


La plupart des joueurs ont acheté un jeu bidon à 6$ avec en cadeau la version alpha de Project Zombies. Donc je pense que s'ils décident d'arrêter le dev les joueurs ne pourront rien faire pour retrouver leur thune.


Que le cambriolage ait causé du retard je m'en fous, je n'y joue plus et j'attendrais de voir ce que donnera une version plus stable et complète pour m'y remettre. Ce qui dérange c'est de se dire qu'aucune sauvegarde n'est faite à distance. Il suffit d'un NAS planqué dans un placard, d'un Sheevaplug planqué dans le trou du cul de l'appart, ou même d'effectuer une sauvegarde régulière sur clé USB...

----------


## Sylvestre

Ce qui m'étonne surtout, c'est qu'ils communiquent là-dessus. Ils rattrapent le boulot en retard sans rien dire, et basta.

----------


## Tigreuh

> Et tu achèteras pas Battlefield 3 alors ou tout autre jeu AAA 
> Question crachat à la gueule...


Oui en effet, je n'acheterais pas BF3.
Apres Jeu AAA =/= crachat à la gueule, y'a des studios qui font des jeux gros budget et qui le font bien, d'autres qui se tirent des balles dans les pieds (DRM Ubi ?) malgré des jeux très bons.

----------


## Baalim

Honnêtement, avec ce post, tout est dit.

Les développeurs peuvent et doivent l'avoir mauvaise mais il y a des limites à l'auto frag commercial.




> When I go into a shop and buy a packet of chewing gum for 30p, I don’t consider it OK that the guy behind the counter told me to fuck off and die.
> 
> Sure, it was only 30p, and I got the chewing gum as-is and knew what I was paying for. But it’s utterly unacceptable conduct.
> 
> By offering and selling a product to the public, you put yourselves into a customer service industry. You can’t make a game without customers, and you sure as hell can’t sell alphas and betas without them.
> 
> I find it impossible to believe that, as modern denizens of the internet, you were unaware that
> 
> 1) the customer is in fact usually wrong,
> ...

----------


## deathscythe0666

> La différence, c'est que le retard sur une grosse prod c'est souvent pas un problème d'incompétence, mais un problème de masse de travail qui déborde à cause de délais sous-estimés pour des raisons X.


Ça tombe mal comme exemple, puisque c'est exactement de l'incompétence (côté management et marketing - je sais, c'est un euphémisme).

----------


## znokiss

Je pense que cette histoire de vol chez le développeur n'est qu'un des pendants de l'affaire...

----------


## MrPapillon

> Ça tombe mal comme exemple, puisque c'est exactement de l'incompétence (côté management et marketing - je sais, c'est un euphémisme).


Ou une stratégie pour vendre un projet. Ou des déboires techniques qui ne sont pas toujours prévisibles et dans le jeu vidéo c'est une tradition de toujours prévoir au minimum quitte à faire ce qu'il faut pour corriger après.

----------


## ufoot

Bizarre autant qu'étrange cette histoire de vol, pour le backup, bah j'avoue que je suis devenu parano et que je duplique tout en 3 fois et dans 2 endroits différents (2 * @home et 1 * ailleurs) mais l'histoire du_ "j'ai perdu / je me suis fait voler mon portable et tout mon mois de boulot"_ je l'ai déjà entendue plusieurs fois, souvent dans des TPE d'ailleurs. C'est un classique. Malheureusement. Espérons qu'ils retireront quelque chose de cette expérience, 1) rester poli, 2) faire attention ses affaires.

----------


## Ckao

C'est vrai que cet amateurisme est déroutant, moi même je fais régulièrement des sauvegardes de mes photos pour éviter de tout perdre si mes DD rendent l'âme. Et c'est pas comme si ils avaient des dizaines de To à sauvegarder (bon, moi non plus hein!).

La grogne des clients est peu être un peu exagérée mais la réaction des développeurs est hallucinante de bêtise. Et la communauté qui leur restera ne leur pardonnera plus le moindre faux pas.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Ou une stratégie pour vendre un projet.


J'avais pas pensé à ces cas, mais c'est risqué sauf pour une grosse licence, non ?




> Ou des déboires techniques qui ne sont pas toujours prévisibles et dans le jeu vidéo c'est une tradition de toujours prévoir au minimum quitte à faire ce qu'il faut pour corriger après.


Des déboires techniques imprévisibles, ça peut arriver, mais si on gère correctement un projet, ce n'est pas la règle. Par contre, si on gère le projet par dessus la jambe - et j'insiste, c'est de l'incompétence - ça arrive forcément souvent.

----------


## True Duke U

> La différence, c'est que le retard sur une grosse prod c'est souvent pas un problème d'incompétence, mais un problème de masse de travail qui déborde à cause de délais sous-estimés pour des raisons X. Dans ces périodes, les devs n'oublient pas de faire des backups mais bossent comme des maboules pour rentrer dans les temps.


On a pas la même compréhension de l'incompétence.
Être débordé par la masse de travail relève justement d'un problème d'incompétence, ou du moins d'un manque de compétence : pour l'équipe de prod, ce peut être un manque de compétence dans un domaine, qui entraîne une productivité réduite qui leur empêche de livrer un produit dans les temps.
Pour la gestion de projet, le manque de compétence sur le sujet leur fausse la vision du projet et peut engendrer des estim' foireuses.
Bon, au final, il s'avère que c'est souvent un souci de marketing qui pousse les équipes de prod dans leur derniers retranchements pour produire plus et plus vite.

Pour ce qui est de l'équipe de Project Zomboid, on est en face d'un problème de négligence et non de compétence, ça n'a rien à voir.
Il y aurait eu incompétence s'ils avaient foiré une tentative de backup à la limite.

Et bon, ceux qui prétendent qu'ils manquent de professionnalisme ... c'est une équipe qui vient tout juste de quitter le monde de l'amateurisme, donc oui, fatalement, elle manque d'expérience en la matière. Merci Lapalice.

----------


## Tsawke

C'est tout de même bien malheureux toute cette histoire.
J'ai tendance à rejoindre l'avis de True Duke U sur une histoire de négligence mais c'est quand même difficile de croire que ces devs n'aient pas pensé à faire des backups de leur taff en dehors de leurs locaux pour assurer le coup.

----------


## AgentDerf

Pareil que True Duke U, je trouve que c'est assez sec comme réaction de la part de la communauté. Internet c'est vraiment l'amplification de la "rage" puissance 1000.
Déjà comparer avec des grosses studio c'est vraiment n'importe quoi, la on a vraiment affaire à 2 gus qui se débrouille dans leur garage, et qui font de leur mieux. Je pense qu'ils sont tous sauf organiser, mais qu'ils ont du talent dans ce qu'ils font et pas le reste. Et franchement si cela se trouve les gros studio se choppe des retards a cause de conneries du même genre, c'est juste qu'ils communique pas la dessus.

Et puis merde 5$ quoi! Moi j'ai acheter le jeu il y a bien 6 mois, j'ai testé la 1ier version, et j'attends que la finale sorte un jour. 
Mais je suis pas pressé. Il y a tellement d'autre jeux qui sortent en ce moment, que je comprends pas que les gars soit entrain de faire le siège du site. Laissez les bosser et vous jouerai quand cela sera fini.

Après ok ils ont foirer la communication, mais bon j’imagine qu'il s'attendait à un peu de compensation, merde se faire voler c'est dur. En plus ils sont honnête ils annoncent la couleur. Ils pourraient ne rien dire et planquer le retard. Et ils se font pourrir, c'est naze.
On lynche pas quelqu'un à terre, sous prétexte qu'on lui à fait crédit de 5$, c'est n'importe quoi.

----------


## Marclor

Non mais je rêve, les mecs se font cambrioler, saccager leur projets etc, et la meilleur réaction que les clients puissent avoir c'est 'bandes d'incompétents rendez moi mes 5 euros?'. Honteux.  ::O:

----------


## Ona

Me concernant, dès que j'ai appris la news, j'ai vite fait été me prendre un exemplaire, dans ces moments là qu'il faut soutenir l'équipe. (surtout qu'il y aura dépense pour le nouveau matos...)

Donc tout comme au dessus, du mal à comprendre les réactions de certains...

----------


## fofo

Bon alors franchement les gens qui critiquent "ouais moi je ferais dix sauvegarde à l'extérieur blah blah blah sont trop con..."

Alors l'extérieur a souvent un coût : soit d'apparence gratuit (dropbox) mais avec des conditions foireuses (tout ce que vous mettez chez nous appartient), soit payant (un SVN externe), soit gratos mais pas toujours fiable (ex: ifrance qui a récemment fermé en coupant sans préavis tous les mails sites clients...)

Ensuite, pour qu'un backup soit efficace, il faut qu'il soit automatisé :
- un SVN c'est pas trop mal pour ça,
- un FTP, faut faire un script planifié, et vérifier régulièrement que ça marche toujours,
- le manuel (ex: dropbox) tu vas le faire 2 ou 3 fois régulièrement et après ça va te souler et ce sera plus rare.

Honnêtement je trouve déjà bien qu'il y'ait eu des backups sur un autre PC : c'est déjà assez rare d'y penser :-)
Ensuite vouloir sécuriser des risques géographiques (feu dans le bâtiment, cambriolage, innondation) c'est déjà beaucoup plus chaud / cher : Tu peux faire du backup online, mais faut à minima crypter les données, sinon bonjour les leeks : (tient tous les jours à 3h02, tout le code source circule en clair sur le réseau)
Le backup local, c'est gravure de DVD, ou DD externe + coffre fort ignifugé. Un coffre vraiment ignifugé c'est dans les 1000€...
Donc en gros c'est soit abonnement à un truc online qui tiens la route (au moins 20 / 40€ par mois), c'est soit investissement dans un coffre.
Bref bcq trop cher, pour 2 potes dans le garage de leurs parents qui pré-vendent des jeux à 5€ pour pouvoir mettre de la kro dans les épinards.

----------


## Azerty

Coffre ignifugé 1000€
Solution en ligne pro  25$/mois
Disque dur de backup entreposé à côté des données sauvées 30$

2 clé USB transportables pouvant contenir 320 fois les données du jeu 20$


Passer pour des cons alors qu'il y a du pognon en jeu et qu'un hack du projet a déjà eu lieu, priceless.

----------


## pneuquibrule

Si l'on résonne juste en matière de solution technique, on pourra toujours polémiquer, y'a effectivement des tonnes de solutions et très franchement y'en a plein pour faire des synchro gratuites, des freeware pour crypter etc. Ça demande une certaine gestion c'est sûr, et ne pas y penser reste une erreur con pour un "pro", statut que l'équipe ne revendique pas du tout je trouve. 
On est dans un projet de passionné là, pas dans une boite qui cherche le bénéfice max à tout prix (même s'ils cracheraient pas dessus, on est d'accord).

En lisant leur réaction, j'ai surtout l'impression que toute cette histoire et leurs réactions "à chaud" démontrent bien comme ce jeu les tient à cœur, et renforce leur volonté de continuer à s'investir pour l'améliorer. Ils ont compris leur connerie. Personnellement, ça me suffit pour investir quelques euros et le fait qu'il y ait malheureusement quelques détours sur la route, c'est le jeu, ils n'assurent aucun résultat depuis le départ.

----------


## Say hello

12$/mois max dans leur cas un github.  :tired: 

Mais de toute façon leur hébergement de site web chez webfusion, entre 5 et 10£, et s'ils ont pas juste un espace d'hébergement mais un vps ou un dédié, je suppose qu'ils peuvent potentiellement y mettre, ou avoir accès à leur propre solution cvs/svn/git/mercure/...

----------


## True Duke U

J'te donne un bon point pour ton whois, et un autre pour t'être fait chier juste pour te la péter avec des termes que tu crois savant et réservés aux connaisseurs ... qu'est-ce qu'on ferait pas pour un bon vieux concours de zgeg sur la table ...

----------


## MrPapillon

> J'te donne un bon point pour ton whois, et un autre pour t'être fait chier juste pour te la péter avec des termes que tu crois savant et réservés aux connaisseurs ... qu'est-ce qu'on ferait pas pour un bon vieux concours de zgeg sur la table ...


Hein ?

----------


## znokiss

Le Vrai Troud'ball voulait féliciter son voisin du dessus pour sa belle phrase totalement incompréhensible à base de name-dropping compliqué qui ressemble plus à une façon de nous démontrer son savoir qu'à une vraie brique apportée au mur de cette discussion.

----------


## True Duke U

Merci znokiss pour m'éviter une explication qui n'aurait pu être plus claire.

----------


## MrPapillon

Non mais j'avais pigé, vous êtes juste super paranos  ::O: . C'est des termes très banals quand on fait un peu d'info. Si vous pigez pas, ça ne veut pas dire que le commentaire n'est pas consistant et qu'il n'intéressera pas d'autres gens par ici. En plus c'est la deuxième page du topic, donc c'est normal que ça rentre dans les détails.

----------


## znokiss



----------


## Clear_strelok

" Eh bande de sales types, c'est quoi ce délire avec votre super jeu ? Vous avez fait exprès de vous faire pirater puis cambrioler, hein ? Nous mentez pas. Vous êtes la honte de cette industrie, Robert Kotick au moins il nous respecte ! D'ailleurs nous on aurait fait un bon millier de sauvegardes sur des serveurs internationaux protégés par la C.I.A pour parer a une éventuelle attaque terroriste sur notre maison, parce que sur l'Internet on _sait_. "

----------


## kenshironeo

Si la police faisait plus de rondes aussi ce genre de choses arriverait peut-être moins.

Par contre c'est vrai qu'ils auraient pu en toute simplicité protéger leurs données avec un compte megaupload par exemple, mais on ne peut pas tout prévoir dans la vie.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Si la police faisait plus de rondes aussi ce genre de choses arriveraient peut-être moins.


Laul ?  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

> J'te donne un bon point pour ton whois, et un autre pour t'être fait chier juste pour te la péter avec des termes que tu crois savant et réservés aux connaisseurs ... qu'est-ce qu'on ferait pas pour un bon vieux concours de zgeg sur la table ...


En même temps ma réponse s'adressait plus à fofo qui parlait des SVN, et donc moi des alternative, pour ça tu dis rien mais bon tu as du décider de faire ton chieur sur le dernier post du topic quand tu as vu qu'il y avait plus de 5 posts depuis ta dernière réponse.

Après dire "mercure" c'est aussi savant que dire linux ou windows en parlant de système d'exploitation, après si t'es pas foutu de biter ce que je dis en utilisant le terme de base pour désigner quelque chose c'est que t'es pas trop là pour développer sur ce point, et accessoirement ça m'en touche une sans réveiller l'autre, et encore, ça m'en touche même pas une une.

Tu comprend pas vps (virtual private server, et au cas où ça serait encore inabordable "serveur dédié virtuel") alors je vais dire hébergement mutualisée (là ouai je veux bien croire que ça soit un peu obscure, j'ai du me taper trop de recherche d'offre d'hébergement et à force je finis par dire toujours "vps" au lieux de mutualisé), tu comprend pas ça alors là t'a juste à faire une recherche google pour compenser ton manque d'information sur le sujet parce que je peux rien de plus pour toi. (ou alors faut que je descende au niveau de "boite de stockage virtuel à accès privés découpé à partir d'une même machine")
Dédié c'est plutôt bien clair, surtout à côté de vps/mutualité, la suite ça fait écho à l'histoire de SVN de Fofo.


Par contre si tu te pointe sur 2 post qui parlent vaguement de gestion/sauvegarde de projet de dev, dans un sujet qui parle de problème dû au stockage d'un projet et que tu te plaint parce que tu connais que dalle à des outils de gestion de versions ultra connus (moins pour Mercure, mais SVN depuis 10 ans, Git depuis 5 ans..) et concerné par le sujet du topic, faut pas trop se poser de question sur ta présence là.
Maintenant on va interdire aux personnes de parler entre elle de détails si elle savent un truc parce que quelqu'un risque de ne pas comprendre.

Accessoirement tu peux aussi aller faire le même niveau de troll inutile dans les sections hardware/software et même la sous-section programmation, et accessoirement demander l'accès au forum x86 adv pour leur sortir le même genre de connerie, je suis sûr qu'ils vont apprécier.



C'est sûr que c'est très très dur de faire CTRL+T et de rechercher dans son omnibar de chrome/firefox/opera (pardon, "navigateur") des acronymes ou noms propres dont certains sont vieux de 26 ans.
En l'occurrence, là l'intérêt était de montrer que les alternatives sont nombreuses, et qu'il est souvent possible d'installer sa propre solution à (très) peu de frais plutôt que de passer par une plateforme web dédiées à ça comme Sourceforge ou Github (là ce sont des noms propre déposés, comme "MSN".. c'est bon? c'est abordable ou je fais trop dans le "trop underground je sors ma bite en public tactac tavu"?).

----------


## Orhin



----------


## True Duke U

Ah non ! Là c'est indécent ! autant la bite sur la table passe encore, mais l'hélico sur le comptoir, là c'est too much !
Ah, au fait, en tant que dév, je te remercie pour ton cours. C'est marrant, mais c'était plus clair avant que t'étales ... la pédagogie ça s'improvise pas faut croire. Bref, les p'tits gars de Project Zomboid peuvent se réconforter, il y a foule de petits prétentieux prêts à leur apprendre ceux qu'ils savent déjà ... dommage que ça ne leur servira à rien pour le coup.

----------


## Say hello

Il le savent si bien qu'ils ne s'en sont pas servi.   ::rolleyes:: 
En tant que dev ont a déjà bien du te "faire chier" avec des détails mineurs comme la sécurité et la sauvegarde des données... 
Mais là, celui qui chapeaute le projet a passé toutes ces idées de gestion de projet par dessus la jambe. 

Sinon à part ça,  je préfère parler comme mon premier poste pour être repris en cas d'erreur par quelqu'un d'intéressant plutôt que de voir ton genre de post inutile où tu ne dit que "moi aussi je suis développeur donc ta gueule!".  C'est sur ça te donne un statut infaillible et tu dois bien être le seul.

----------


## MrPapillon



----------


## dYnkYn

Entre les clients mécontents, les devs incompétents, le mec qui dit que l'autre mec se la pète et ce dernier qui dit que c'est pas vrai, je parviens pas à déterminer lequel est le plus pitoyable...

Aller, mode popcorn ON !

----------


## pneuquibrule



----------


## unskilledb1

Faut admettre que la , on se demande qui abuse le plus...c'est pas possible que tout le monde s'en tire avec classe.

----------


## znokiss

Si, George Abitbol.

----------


## HHBBHackz

etant petit developer je les soutien a 100% ca fait mal au cul de perde du code de n importe quelle façon ordi qui te lâche ou hdd crame ect.... j ai déjà perdu tout un boulot sur un projet gigantesque j en ai pris plein la gueule j avait des save mais sur un serveur qui a cramer un mois après les save sur les autre site gitub ecy... pas une bonne idée a cause des leak et de tout les autre tentative de hack enfin Bref je leurs souhaite de rattraper rapidement le temps perdu  et de nous pondre un maj geante ^^

----------


## znokiss

Whoah, ça n'a pas l'air évident. En plus des saves perdues et du serveur qui a cramé, on dirait bien que t'as perdu toutes les ponctuations de ton clavier. Dur.

----------


## jahwarrior



----------


## Shining Shiva

Ayant acheté leur projet y'a un petit moment déjà (quand j'ai un peu de sous à claquer, j'aime bien aider les ptits mecs qui font des trucs sympas. C'est un peu pour ça que j'ai acheté par exemple Verlies, pour ne pas le citer), j'avoue que j'ai été très sceptique quand ils ont parlé de leurs diverses emmerdes. Et pourtant, je suis un habitué de la poisse. Mais bon, même si, évidemment, nombre d'acheteurs (ou pas, hein, si ça se trouve, c'est comme pour tout, y'en a plein qui gueulent alors qu'ils ne savent pas du tout de quoi ils parlent) pètent un boulard et se mettent à insulter les développeurs, je doute fort que la meilleure solution soit de les insulter (ouvertement ou pas, hein). Quoique je suis mal placé pour parler car à chaque fois que ma hiérarchie (dans les différents postes où j'ai pu m'affairer) s'est évertuée à faire montre d'une incompétence crasse, je n'ai jamais hésité à l'ouvrir et à le leur faire remarquer. Ce qui ma valu nombre de mises à la porte. M'enfin bon, en même temps, du coup, ça me paraît un peu hypocrite de claquer un "on ne mord pas la main qui nous nourrit". En général, on récolte toujours le même genre de fruits: du mûr, du pourri et du qui colle longtemps.

N'empêche, sur le coup, j'avoue que mon enthousiasme à leur sujet en a pris un sacré coup. MAIS ce n'est pas pour autant que j'ai été les insulter. 5€, c'est pas non plus  dramatique, que je sache. Mais pour eux qui sont dans la situation inverse, j'ai vraiment du mal à leur accorder un quelconque crédit quand ils se mettent à insulter gracieusement les personnes qui les soutiennent. Du coup, j'ai hâte qu'ils finissent leur bourrier, en espérant qu'ils en voient le bout un jour, et s'ils jamais ils se lancent dans un nouveau projet, cette fois-ci, ce sera sans moi. Faut pas déconner, non plus.

----------


## DarkHope

Ca valait le coup de déterrer ce topic.

----------


## Jean27b

Cloud Cloud Cloud,...

----------


## LaVaBo

Nom de zeus Darkhope, tu utilises aussi une deLorean ?

----------

